# DTP shower screen pouring uneven?



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I don't know if I'm imagining things but is this pouring to the right? If so would this effect my espresso and can I fix it?

It seems it is affecting it as my puck comes out with little holes to the right, between 1-3 of them..

Thanks in advance!

**Video to follow once i work out how!**


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is the machine level?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

The video has flipped 180 degrees, so the left is actually right!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DTP has only one hole to output water. It's on the right as well.

I found that this becomes an issue only when the pours are too slow or too fast - if you get 18g in, 36g out in 32s, then the puck usually has no signs of that.

Do you clean the screen regularly? I drink 2-4 coffees a day and pop the shower screen in Cafiza once a week. Water backflushes daily.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks, I seem to be hitting that yield in that time (flavour still doesn't seem right). I drink 1-2 coffees a day and the machine is roughly 2 weeks old! I always purge the grouphead before and after pulling a shot to rinse through. If it has coffee grounds on it i'll give it a quick wipe too.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think most people have IMS La Spaz shower screen which fits without any modifications.

I can't tell a difference in taste, but it's a lot easier to remove it for weekly cleaning.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The flow rate of the water is way higher than when a loaded portafilter is fitted so in real terms the video doesn't mean much. However the shower screen does need removing and cleaning now and again. The machine should also be back flushed via the rubber disk and a cleaning tablet as per the manual from time to time. I feel it's worth doing that weekly without a cleaning tablet as well. And also removing and cleaning the shower screen say bi weekly. What can dirty it all up quickly is soggy wet pucks after the shot has been pulled. Over filling may do as well.

I used a portafilter extractor tool off Amazon to get the screen out. Easy with a bit of care. Just ease it between the seal and the shower screen and lever it out. While I do have spare seals down to Sage's rather long delivery times I have never damaged one with it. The arrangement is the same on my BE as the DTP. I did turn the machine on it's side but these days I just put a small mirror on the drip tray. The extra tool is very easy to use to get baskets out.

I also have a shower screen cleaning brush. They have an angled end so brew water can be run onto it and the screen and seal brushed over with less risk of scalding. I've found it worth using a few times a week.

It all helps.








Spare seals, Sage seem to offer a next week delivery rather than next day and they do fail at some point all on their own. They can also have no stock. Delivery time - I ordered some stuff a week ago tomorrow - still hasn't arrived. For a DB and I don't currently need the parts but given stock and delivery times thought I had better have them or no coffee until they arrive if they fail.

John

-


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know if I'm imagining things but is this pouring to the right? If so would this effect my espresso and can I fix it?
> 
> ...


I also suggest removing and cleaning the shower screen every week or two. Cleaning the shower screen really is the first step to take and, dependant upon your beans and grind, you may find you need to do that more or less often, but it does need doing reguarly.


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

Why is the IMS easier to remove? I am a new owner and just took out the screen on the DTP. There was coffee behind it. Undid the screw and just used my fingernails to pull it off. It was easy. I can imagine you could turn on the pump and it would just pop off.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I found it pretty easy, it was a tad tight around the group head seal but easing it gently worked fine. I didn't even think to run some water through to push it off! Mine also had some coffee behind it but only a small amount, I think I'll clean it every two weeks or so.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dmreeceuk said:


> Why is the IMS easier to remove? I am a new owner and just took out the screen on the DTP. There was coffee behind it. Undid the screw and just used my fingernails to pull it off. It was easy. I can imagine you could turn on the pump and it would just pop off.


The screen is held by the bolt, so once you undo it, the gravity does the rest.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

PPapa said:


> The screen is held by the bolt, so once you undo it, the gravity does the rest.


I suspect that comment relates to the IMS screen - the Sage on uses a bolt and needs more than gravity to get it out.

I use one of these - gets it out in seconds

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Basket-Removal-EDESIA-ESPRESS/dp/B073JP7KLD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1524324711&sr=8-1&keywords=portafilter+tool

It's way way better than anything else I have used to get baskets out as well. Sharp corners so as far as the shower screen goes a need to see what you are doing. I was going to round the corners off a bit but having used it several times without problem haven't bothered. I just ease it in.

If people buy use the free shipping option - I have bought of them a couple of time - generally arrives next day. I think he ships mid afternoon.

John

-


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

ajohn said:


> I suspect that comment relates to the IMS screen - the Sage on uses a bolt and needs more than gravity to get it out.
> 
> I use one of these - gets it out in seconds
> 
> ...


I guess yours must be tighter than mine. I just undid the bolt and pulled it off with my fingers. No need for any tool.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

dmreeceuk said:


> I guess yours must be tighter than mine. I just undid the bolt and pulled it off with my fingers. No need for any tool.


:act-up:Maybe you need a new seal. LOL.

People mention having to prise them out with all sorts.

Extractor tool - now I have used one for it's intended use I wouldn't be without it. I initially bought it because one of the baskets for my Piccino was very hard to get out in an after market portafilter. Then I tried using it to get the BE's shower screen out - worked well. The DTP has the same arrangement.

I followed a set of instructions for getting it out the first time I did it. On a BE which is the same but has a built in grinder it went - Remove and empty hopper, that also means removing any bits of beans over the burrs 'cause they are going to fall out and make a mess. Remove water tank and then stand machine on it's side so that the screen can be seen and prise it out.

These days I use a mirror on the drip tray. My wife had a separate make up mirror she didn't use. I also use it to see how much gunk is up there.

I don't know how long these seals last but people mention that they do fail eventually. Warning, stuff I ordered for my DB still hasn't arrived. 1 week now. That includes a spare seal for the DB. The spare I bought for the BE took a while to arrive as well.

John

-


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

longhardgrind said:


> I also suggest removing and cleaning the shower screen every week or two. Cleaning the shower screen really is the first step to take and, dependant upon your beans and grind, you may find you need to do that more or less often, but it does need doing reguarly.


I cleaned mine today for the first time in far too long.

Wow I did not realise how much dirt could gather under the shower screen, it was disgusting and a big build up on one side more than the other.

I had to use a wooden chopstick to pry it off but I am so glad I did now after seeing what was behind it. This will definitely be a regular part of my cleaning now.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

PPapa said:


> I think most people have IMS La Spaz shower screen which fits without any modifications.
> 
> I can't tell a difference in taste, but it's a lot easier to remove it for weekly cleaning.


Hi do you also know any IMS baskets that would fit Sage BE / DTP 54mm portafilters without moding?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Hi do you also know any IMS baskets that would fit Sage BE / DTP 54mm portafilters without moding?


There isn't any. It's the overall rim diameter that needs reducing....










Left is unmodified and the right one is. Notice the slight difference


----------

